# The Fell Pony..



## HairyCob (Jan 7, 2011)

Their height varies from 13.2-14hh. Originating from the harsher climates of northern England. They are very agile and a strong breed. Very beautiful too!  good taste!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

*Fell Ponies*

I, a 200lb male have ridden a Fell pony in the Welsh Hills Their size belies their strength. The horse I rode was able to keep up over harsh uneven terrain with much taller horses. They are an ancient breed probably going back to Roman times. By no means are they just a child's pony.
It is said they were used as pack horse carriers - as indeed were other British pony breeds in the days before hard surfaced roads.

Their cousins the Dales are usually a little bigger.


----------



## HairyCob (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes they are very steady with their feet, I have read their ability to cover uneven ground well. Thanks to their origins up north I guess! 

I have read they're also very closely related to the Dales pony, and originated from the extict Galloway pony.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

my mare is in foal to a fell


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

The Romans took a pack horse - the Ariegeois from the Pyrenees up through France and into Holland. Photos I have seen were of a stocky black cob, max 14h3 type with lots of feather, always black. Maybe they influenced the black Friesians which nowadays is much bigger. 

The landscape of the area of the Fells and the Pyrenees is somewhat similar.
The Romans may have brought their horses to Northern England to help build and carry supplies to Hadrians Wall. But who knows

I always took the Galloway to be an old fashioned ride and drive stocky cob who carried the Border reivers on the raiding trips. Heavy, broad backed, big butts, 6-8 inches between the front legs, coarse salt and pepper coloured hair in mane and tail, lots of bone and lots of silky feather. Working on the farm during the day, going off on a stealing livestock raid at the weekend. I reckoned my Joe was a long lost Galloway. He'd have gone raiding any day given the chance. But I'd love to hear from anyone who knows more about Galloways.

The Fells I have noticed have all been smaller - not a pony, but not a horse yet capable of carrying both adult and child.

When in the market for a horse I have looked for a large Fell or a Dales but never found one at a reasonable price.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

This is Harley (Fanicons Costa a Plenty), my 13h Fell pony gelding  They are WONDERFUL, my second favorite breed (first is minis)


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

All I can say CheyAut is that if he were just that little bigger, I'd pop over and whisk him away.
What a little cracker.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

*WHo was Joe's Dad then*

Now tell me since we are talking about Fell,s Dales and Galloways,
what do you reckon My Boy JOE was:


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Barry Godden said:


> Now tell me since we are talking about Fell,s Dales and Galloways,
> what do you reckon My Boy JOE was:


general Irish Cob?

Fell and dales are not allowed to have any white on them (fells can be grey but if they are not grey they cannot have any white on them)

The fell pony taken from the Fell pony society website
About Fell Ponies * The Fell Pony Society



> Fell ponies are native to the North of England, and are mostly found in Cumbria, in the old counties of Cumberland and Westmorland, where probably they roamed from pre-historic times. By the Iron Age, equines were in relatively common use in Britain._1_ They averaged 12.1 hh in height and resembled the modern Exmoor breed in terms of overall build. By the later part of the Roman occupation, somewhat later than the improvements in other domestic species, the average height of British ponies had increased to around 13 hh._2_ The Vikings used ponies to plough and pull sledges as well as for riding and pack work. The animals in use were kept handy in the villages, and the breeding stock lived out on the fell. From the 11th and 12th centuries ponies were being used for longer distance pack work carrying loads of fleeces, woollen goods, foodstuff such as cheeses, meat, fish and preserves, and local metal ores. They were used for shepherding and to hunt wolves that might attack the flocks on the sheepwalks._3_
> By the 13th century there was a brisk trade in wool to Belgium, and ponies or "capuls" were used to transport merchandise all around the country. The Fell type would have been particularly good for this purpose, being strong, a fast and steady walker and small enough to be easily loaded._4_ Pack trains were well organised and made regular journeys. For instance, in the winter of 1492-93, 11 Kendal traders made a total of 14 journeys to Southampton with pack horses carrying loads of cloth. From the end of the Middle Ages to the 18th century, pack-horses continued to transport imported goods.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

and continueing in a second post because I exceeded the character limit



> *Breed Standard*
> *Height - *Not exceeding 14hh (no lower height limit)
> *Colour & Markings - *Black, brown, bay or grey preferably with no white markings, although a star or a little white on the hind feet is allowed
> *Head* - Head should be small, well chiselled in outline, well set on, forehead broad and tapering to nose. Nostrils are large and expanding. Eyes should be prominent, bright mild and intelligent. Ears neatly set, well formed and small. Fine through the throat and jaws showing no signs of throatiness or coarseness
> ...


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Well Faye, your posts confirm what I said earlier - little beauties aren't they.

At a recent dressage competition there were several tall, long legged warmblood types which were attracting admiring glances. Suddenly through the entrance of the warm up arena came a sturdy Fell (or Dales) - I couldn't take my eyes of the chap. He didn't get into the places, but that was perhaps his rider's inexperience but he showed his best with his paces and his impulsion. 
I personally don't have a lust for a 17 hand hunter - the rider has to keep dodging all those low branches and the attractive Welshies these days are mostly full of fire and brimstone.

Thanks for the info on the breed. I hear they fetch good money these days.

Barry G


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Fells and dales are very similar. They are both very sure footed and they are both a very loyal breed. Most are hardy and used to living in harsh conditions and therefore many live out all year round unrugged. I have had both fells and dales (currently have a dales). They are great for kids height wise and for their generally calm disposition but i personally feel that fells and dales can be strong if they are not handled confidently. I put this down to the amount of bone they have and the general muscle mass nothing to do with being naughty and untrained etc. They make great drivers. Just my opinion


----------



## mypony (Oct 12, 2010)

So what happens when a foal is born to registered parents and has some white on it? It can't be registered?


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

CheyAut said:


> This is Harley (Fanicons Costa a Plenty), my 13h Fell pony gelding  They are WONDERFUL, my second favorite breed (first is minis)


Do you live in AZ? I swear i've seen this guy around.


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

he is pure beauty! I'm green right now :lol:


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Hunterjumper, yes I do! Where have you seen us? Harley is one of two in Az, the other is a mare named Poppy. There is also a Fell/Welsh cross who is gorgeous.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

Chey- I'm not sure where but it had to be him because it was a gelding haha. 
Horse lovers I think.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Well cool  Say Hi if ya come across us again


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

mypony said:


> So what happens when a foal is born to registered parents and has some white on it? It can't be registered?


It can stil be registered but in a different section of the studbook and no offspring from it can be registered as purebred.

For example the connemara has 3 grades, 1, 2 and 3. Connies are automaticly put as grade 3 when they are born and remain there until inspected, grade 2 are generaly overheight connies or connies that dont meet the breed standard. Grade 1 connies are the 3+ yearold connies that have passed the inspection. 
Grade 2 (or grade 3 over the age of 3) connies go into the same section as the partbred and thier off spring can only be registered as partbreds.

The Fell breed society has similar. Fairly sure they call it the section X rather then grade 2 or 3


----------

